# Frustrated - Peeing out of control?



## cts125 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

We got our 5month old Hav from a breeder almost 2 weeks ago. He had his vet exam and all is well and he seems like a healthy, playful puupy...although he does seem to be a bit nervous. He's bonded very strongly to my wife but is comfortable with me.

We take him on many walks (short ones just around the neighborhood) and he will do his business. We play a lot with him and he is crate trained and does sleep through the night.

However, he continues to pee in the house...on the floor, on the carpet. We don't give him the run of the whole house and he is confined most of the time to the area that has a tile floor. But he will pee wherever he likes..floor or carpet....he ignores the puppy pads. 

Today, after having his morning pee and going in the backyard and on a couple of walks, he's still pee'd 4x in the house. So it's been 8x in less than 12 hours!!!

We have a call in to the vet....I just can't believe that something isn't wrong. Or are we just doing something wrong.

Unfortunately, I have to admit this is starting to color my feelings about him and the frustration is taking a toll. We are very patient and loving but it feels like hell.

Any advice is MOST appreciated. Thank you all for being here....

CT


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome CT. Here's what it's all about. Was he not trained when you got him. By five months he should have been. ? http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If it is nervous accidents, then it may take some more time to handle it, could it be marking?

Small breeds are, on average, a little harder to housebreak..some, of course do well right off the bat and others need more work.

I had issues housebreaking my girl because she didn't know how to alert me, and what finally worked was hanging bells on the door for her to ring to go outside, because she didn't bark to go outside, it just took awhile for us to get to know each other and after 3 years I can tell exactly what she is thinking and what she wants, but it was a time progression and housebreaking her was not as easy as a few weeks of praise, it took more work and effort on part.

I know you are getting frustrated, but keep in mind that animals can really *sense* your emotions and it might be confusing to him, 2 weeks is still pretty early on and I'll bet you do see some progress. There are a whole lot of really good housebreaking threads on this forum, I encourage you to search and gather ideas to try until you find the one that works 

:welcome: and congrats on your hav-baby! 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

cts125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got our 5month old Hav from a breeder almost 2 weeks ago. He had his vet exam and all is well and he seems like a healthy, playful puupy...although he does seem to be a bit nervous. He's bonded very strongly to my wife but is comfortable with me.
> 
> ...


Welcome and you came to the right place. Don't get frustrated, Kara is right the dog can sense it. Start with Dave's information and I think you will feel much better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

FIRST I would take a urine sample to the vets to be sure he does not have a bladder infection. 

I have to say that at 5 months my guys were not that bad, but still had pee accidents. I would keep him only on hard floors for a while - and do a huge potty party when he pees outside. Give him a treat, jump up an down etc. And totally ignore it if you find he did it inside. eventually he will understand that if I pee outside - I get a party!!
It worked for us!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Take Heart, CT. Hope you were able to go to the vet. It can be good to rule out any medical problems and then be able to have complete focus on the solution. 

Laurief, I agree - Potty Party with treats works wonders! I remember doing that even though the neighbors thought I was nuts 

CT, I wish you best of luck with the issue. 

If you need a smaller gated area, amazon sells a cool white gate that we really like. It is easy to set up, a nice height, and you can adjust panels for size. It is the IRIS exercise gate. There are a lot of pics on there also to get setup ideas. We have wood floors and carpet, so I bought this really thin vinyl flooring from lowes to help avoid floor damage. It is prepacked in rolls and easy to cut to size at home. 

If all else fails - take a break and smile. And give yourself a hug and a big pat on the back! Hugs!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

First rule out the bladder infection. Then do as everone else has said. Puppies are sometimes hard to train. Rosie will pee beside the pee pad if it has been used. Keeps me busy changing them.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Izzy was still having accidents around nine months old. They were infrequent but she wasn't totally trustworthy. Fergus has been WAY easier to train. Sometimes it depends on the dog. It will take some time for him to settle into a routine, so try to be patient. Make sure you do have him on a routine, that always helps. Definitely rule out any infection with your vet. Did the breeder not work on house training/breaking or crate training with him?? Most of the time when they are that old coming from the breeder, they have gotten a potty routine down and they are more trustworthy by this age.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heck, my guys are 7,6 and almost 4 years old and I still have potty parties for them!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

CT, I don't mean to sound mean, but I almost hope it is a little infection that can be cleared up fast with meds. It does seem like that is often to pee, but they can be little pp machines at times. I know it does put a damper on things when you are trying and it doesn't seem to be working. Been there!! One thing I did was put a timer on the counter and each time we came in it got set for another hour. Then we hung a bell and I would hold his paw and tap the bell. It clicked with Cicero and after a few days we were having 'bell parties' before the 'pee parties. Hang in because one day it will click if you praise, praise, praise!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Has he been fixed? He might be marking his territory. At 5 1/2 months my little guy started marking his territory and bothering my cat (if you know what I mean). Also, it is really important to make sure you clean up the urine smell. Vinegar works as well as some commercial products. They'll go to the same spot even if you think you have cleaned it up. Many cleaning products make it worse.


----------



## cts125 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone!!*

Just wanted to thank everyone for their wonderful input and help.

We realized that were not being consistent with our schedule and treat rewards. Also, we probably had given him a little too much of the house.

After doing some of the recommended reading, finding some treats he really likes, I think we're on the right track....and we feel a lot better and a lot less frustrated.

Thanks again for the support and encouragement...it really makes a difference!

CT


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You have only had your pup for 2 weeks...it may take a few months.....

Praise, praise, praise......treat...........as SOON as your pup relieves himself outside. Consistency is the key. Take your pup out frequently. Use very simple commands. Stay calm.


----------

